# Pen blank squaring jig



## rizaydog (Jan 15, 2011)

I just finished up a tutorial on a pen blank squaring jig used in  conjunction with a bench top sander.  Below is a picture of the project.   To see my free plans click HERE.





Comments are Welcome...


----------



## ctubbs (Jan 15, 2011)

From the single drawing posted, this looks like something that would work well.  However by 22:00 hrs CST 01/15/11 the web page still will not work from the listed link.  I have been trying to access this since mid afternoon with no results.
Charles


----------



## Papo (Jan 15, 2011)

Its working for me tubbs just went in the site and scroll down to squaring jig click on that link and the tutorial its there.Beautiful I needed this...

Thanx rizaydog
Be Bless


----------



## turner.curtis (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for the tutorial. May just be the late hour and lack of sleep lately but wouldn't you also want to insure the bolt is square again 90 degrees out of the first squaring for sanity?


----------



## markgum (Jan 16, 2011)

thanks.


----------



## Fred (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice tutorial. The graphics will certainly be of use to many here.


----------



## rizaydog (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments.  Sorry ctubbs, I don't know why the link didn't work for you. My site is http://rizaydog.webs.com/.  Hope that helps.  turner.Curtis, your right.  I check the angle often just in case it wears some.


----------



## Phil Hansen (Jan 17, 2011)

Have been trying to get to your site for the last 2 days.
Times out on every try.
Cheers


----------



## leestoresund (Jan 17, 2011)

I, too, have tried and been unsuccessful.
I've got the best ISP money can buy. AT&T U-verse. At least that's what they tell me.
Unsuccessful with the link and a direct try.

Lee


----------



## DocStram (Jan 17, 2011)

The link works for me.  I was there in a flash.

Nice job with the tutorial.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 17, 2011)

Works for me as well. Great tutorial and love the natural edge box on the home page...


----------



## socdad (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for the tutorial, link worked fine for me …


----------



## rizaydog (Jan 17, 2011)

I can't understand why it dosen't work for some.  Is everyone in the States?  Cookies enabled and all that?


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 17, 2011)

The link works great for us as well.  Also thank you for such a great step by step explination for the jig.  It is much appreciated.  Now to get the slop out of my disc sander table and miter channel.


----------



## rizaydog (Jan 17, 2011)

I am glad it is working for some.  Slop in bench sanders will be my next project. LOL


----------



## PaulDoug (Jan 17, 2011)

Maybe you could put the tutorial in the library here for those of us that cannot get to your site.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 17, 2011)

PaulDoug said:


> Maybe you could put the tutorial in the library here for those of us that cannot get to your site.


 
Boy, that would be GREAT! I've been trying to get this for two days. The website keeps timing out.


----------



## rizaydog (Jan 17, 2011)

I'll see what I can do about getting it in the library.  I'll let you know when it's done.


----------



## OutofTurnSam (Jan 17, 2011)

Has anyone tried to just go directly to the page with the tutorial?

Here is the direct link.

The webpage is http://rizaydog.webs.com/pensquaringjig.htm 

Hope that helps, if not I guess you guys will just have to wait for it in the library =/


----------



## PaulDoug (Jan 17, 2011)

I still get timed out.  Just curious, I'm using Foxfire and have Clearwire as my ISP. Could either of those have anything to do with it?


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm using IE8 on an AT&T backbone. No luck here either.


----------



## Timbo (Jan 17, 2011)

I thought it might be a browser problem.  Tried Internet Explorer, Chrome, and Fire Fox), no joy with any of them


----------



## KenV (Jan 17, 2011)

Ray --  

Nice -  Apparently Sketchup -

Critique --  My gear is based on mandrels being 0.246 (D sized drill bit) which is a bit smaller than 1/4 inch.  One could use abrasive to knock off a few thousands, or use the end of a mandrel, or use a cutoff butt of a D drill bit.  

Anyway --  I want 0.246 rod to match may gear -

Great share -- thanks


----------



## ctubbs (Jan 18, 2011)

I started off with Firefox, switched to IE8, same results still. Used troubleshooter in IE8 and it says the site is either down or overloaded.  Can you convert the tutorial to a pdf and post it here?  That usually works.
Charles


----------



## rizaydog (Jan 18, 2011)

Ok, I don't know how to add this to the library, or post a pdf file to this site.  However, for those that can't get onto my site, I created a pdf file that can be downloaded here.  Enjoy...


----------



## ctubbs (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you that worked beautifully.  When I posted pdf files to IAP, I started a thread or any post, went to advanced and under 'manage attachments' chose 'browse' and located the pdf of choice and clicked on it.  Once sure of the correct file listed, click upload and the whole thing is here.  YMMV but hope not.
Charles


----------



## rizaydog (Jan 19, 2011)

Ok, I'll try it here.  I am glad you got it finally.  I'll try to attach it here.


----------



## rizaydog (Jan 19, 2011)

Well, I guess that worked.


----------



## rizaydog (Jan 19, 2011)

Please let me know if this works for others.


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 19, 2011)

It worked for me. Thanks for taking time to post this for us.


----------



## leestoresund (Jan 19, 2011)

Worked for me, this time.
Downloaded it.

Lee


----------



## Freethinker (Jan 19, 2011)

The link works fine for me, but I am curious about something.

The first words are --

"Square the ends of any pen blank regardless of tube diameter."

-- then you show the use of a 1/4" bolt for the jig.

How does a 1/4" inch bolt achieve a snug fit for -- "_any pen blank regardless of tube diameter_."

??


----------



## Boz (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't get it.  What holds the blank firmly in place?  Most tubes are larger than 1/4 inch so what keeps the blank from rattling around and making a mess out of things?


----------



## Mack C. (Jan 19, 2011)

Boz said:


> I don't get it. What holds the blank firmly in place? Most tubes are larger than 1/4 inch so what keeps the blank from rattling around and making a mess out of things?


Simply hold the tube, whatever dia. it might be down flat on the ¼" bolt. Slide in and out touching the rotating disc gently!


----------



## PaulDoug (Jan 19, 2011)

Just for fun I tried the link to your site today.  Worked fine.  I wonder what changed..

Thanks.


----------



## scotian12 (Jan 19, 2011)

While I have not used this jig I think it is a good solution to sanding the ends of the barrels. I use the PSI jig and make wooden sleeves ( drill and  glue wooden blank to a 7mm tube and turn down to the inside diameter of the larger brass tubes you will be using). This gives better control when sanding the barrel.    Darrell Eisner


----------



## Packrat (Jan 20, 2011)

The link work great for me thanks for the jig make one tomorry.


----------



## ctubbs (Jan 21, 2011)

Ray, congratulations, it worked.  It took me forever to get it right.
Charles


----------



## rizaydog (Jan 21, 2011)

Im glad it is working for everyone now.  I don't know what the problem was. Thanks for sharing how to use this Mack C.


----------



## fernhills (Jan 21, 2011)

I use the disc sander, but i use the appropriate HF punch size. I use a 1/4 " piece of angle aluminium that i lay against the miter gauge then lay the punch against that. Then i slip the tubed barrel on the punch and slide the barrel to the disc just lightly till square. I can do all diameters of tubes. On the largest tube, like the gent cap i have to use a layer of tape on the largest HF punch for a proper fit. It also works on finished barrels to get rid of c/a buildup on ends, light touch is required.  Carl


----------



## navycop (Jan 21, 2011)

I use the disc sander on the Shopsmith. I installed another nut on the 1/4" bolt. This gets snugged up against the blank. That way when I advance the disc to the blank it doesn't slid back exposing the bolt.


----------



## rizaydog (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback guys.  Great ideas.  I going to try the extra nut...


----------



## randyrls (Jan 21, 2011)

Ray;   That is an excellent design for a squaring jig.  I will definitely have to make one!

I like the vertical part.  I once had a similar jig without the vertical piece get sucked into the table and almost pulled my fingers into the sanding disc. I pushed on the blank too hard.:frown:    Fortunately, I was far enough back to keep my pinkies off the sandpaper.  Sometimes I have used a similar jig on the "up-sweep" side of the disc to keep my pinkies out of harms way.


----------



## lorbay (Jan 21, 2011)

Freethinker said:


> The link works fine for me, but I am curious about something.
> 
> The first words are --
> 
> ...



If you don't know about these then you should, whether you are using this squaring jig or a barrel trimmer you need to make sleeves to fit in your brass sleeves. I was making my own from wood scraps until I bought these from CSUSA.
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...immer_Adapter_Blank___barrel_trim_adapt?Args=

Lin.


----------



## rizaydog (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for the link Lin.  I'll have to try them.  I too make my own sleeves.  Good find


----------



## larryc (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for the tutorial. Here is my version that I just built. I too have one of those PSI POC.  Maybe if we put them all together they would make a good bodanger!


----------



## rizaydog (Jan 24, 2011)

Looks great Larry.  Thanks for sharing your picture.


----------



## rizaydog (Jan 26, 2011)

Ok guys, I have another project almost finished that you may be interested in.  I will post when I get it done.  Keep an eye out for my pen blank drilling jig...


----------

